# wanna fish tommorow? pascagoula,ms



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

its a long shot,but i figured i would post it anyway.......just me and my son going tomm....

have room for 2 or 3........if you wanna drive over,we would love to have ya on board....departing 6am returning between 1 and 2pm...bottom fishing and maybe a little trolling


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Go get em and come back wit em.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

boat has crew........will post report tommorow evening:letsdrink


----------



## flintlock427 (Aug 19, 2008)

bluffman ,i am out of lafrance marina ,close to waveland or thats where our rv and boat stays. i live in meridian ms and dont know much about salt water fishing but we trying to learning and would like to go out with some one who knows where and how to catch fish any kind but mainly bottom fishing as we have alot of trout and reds around the marsh where we are just inexperienced if you shouldhave a couple of spots open ,my girl friend and i would like to go .we try to make it down to the coast once a month on her long weekend . anthony


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

pm sent


----------

